# LET'S GO FISHING!!!



## REO (Dec 15, 2010)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*3 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 3 of those numbers have been guessed!

Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 175.

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 175.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

We ask that if you won a prize in the LAST MONTH'S CONTEST, to please step back and give the others a chance to win.

The winners are:

#1 *WhiteTailMinis*

#2 *Maple Hollow Farm*

#3 *dannigirl*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.. We plan to have a contest EVERY MONTH till we run out of prizes or are sick of this fishing thing.. whichever comes first..

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## Farina (Dec 15, 2010)

4


----------



## Reble (Dec 15, 2010)

175


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 15, 2010)

96


----------



## lilnickers (Dec 15, 2010)

103


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 15, 2010)

161 for today


----------



## LindaL (Dec 15, 2010)

44


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 15, 2010)

152


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 15, 2010)

Since this is the Christmas season, my first guess is going to be 25.


----------



## wrs (Dec 15, 2010)

39 for Wednesday.


----------



## justjinx (Dec 15, 2010)

174


----------



## epetrilli (Dec 15, 2010)

99 please


----------



## ruffian (Dec 15, 2010)

14


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 15, 2010)

Number 9!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 15, 2010)

For Today my number is going to be 15


----------



## CKC (Dec 15, 2010)

48


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 15, 2010)

My guess for today is 113


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 15, 2010)

Robert's age: 32


----------



## Seashells (Dec 15, 2010)

24


----------



## walkermini (Dec 15, 2010)

87!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2010)

My guess is 60.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 15, 2010)

My guess for Wednesday is 144


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 15, 2010)

i will guess number 17 today~


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 15, 2010)

I think this go 'round we're gonna be _ICE fishing_ right? LOL

 

Wednesday, 15th I will guess the number *6* please


----------



## chandab (Dec 15, 2010)

I pick 5


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 15, 2010)

My Wednesday guess is 89.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 15, 2010)

#55


----------



## REO (Dec 15, 2010)

None right yet! Those seahorses are slippery!


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Dec 15, 2010)

Lucky number 42


----------



## Renee (Dec 15, 2010)

Number 33 for me.


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 15, 2010)

74 please!


----------



## bullockcorner (Dec 15, 2010)

How about 122


----------



## SHANA (Dec 15, 2010)

Wednesday I choose number *1*


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 15, 2010)

Wednesday for me is 111


----------



## Katiean (Dec 15, 2010)

23 please.


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 15, 2010)

# 46


----------



## ponygurl (Dec 15, 2010)

How's about my lucky number 3 please?!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 15, 2010)

138 Please


----------



## sdust (Dec 15, 2010)

81 please.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 15, 2010)

127


----------



## albahurst (Dec 15, 2010)

hmmmmm.................. 100


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Dec 15, 2010)

I choose #115


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2010)

Not yet!

But at 12:01 AM CENTRAL time you can all guess again for Thursday!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Seashells (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursday Guess: 83


----------



## Fanch (Dec 16, 2010)

Its still wednesday for me




BUT, my thursday guess will be 62


----------



## Reble (Dec 16, 2010)

hubby snoring so got up for a tea, OK guess I might as while play

My guess this morning early morning 108


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 16, 2010)

116


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2010)

Going to bed now. I'll be back around noon!


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursday 45


----------



## LindaL (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursday guess....2


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursday guess-72


----------



## Renee (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursday number 101


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 16, 2010)

88 for Thursday


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 16, 2010)

My Thursday guess is 12, for the Twelve Days of Christmas.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 16, 2010)

#155 let it be a lucky one!


----------



## sdust (Dec 16, 2010)

Number 7 please! Here fishy, fishy.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 16, 2010)

114 for Thursday


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Dec 16, 2010)

I asked Mickey this morning and he said lucky number 16 please


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 16, 2010)

164


----------



## sls (Dec 16, 2010)

My guess for Thurs is 21


----------



## wrs (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursday guess, #8.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursdays pick ............... *26* please ...................





_and folks are getting wiser too as there are no duplicates yet ......... great job!_


----------



## bullockcorner (Dec 16, 2010)

Thursdays guess: 22


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 16, 2010)

My guess for thursday is

38


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 16, 2010)

156 for Thursday


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 16, 2010)

My number for today THURSDAY is going to be 110


----------



## albahurst (Dec 16, 2010)

hmmmm....... 170


----------



## justjinx (Dec 16, 2010)

141


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 16, 2010)

My guess is 150 for Thur.

Sheri


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 16, 2010)

147???


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 16, 2010)

13


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 16, 2010)

145


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Dec 16, 2010)

My number today is 18


----------



## Sterling (Dec 16, 2010)

112 for Thursday


----------



## wantminimore (Dec 16, 2010)

My Thursday guess is 95.


----------



## CKC (Dec 16, 2010)

148


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 16, 2010)

76


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2010)

Still none so far!

Darn those seahorses!! I heard them giggling as they scattered!

Don't give up, there are great prizes!


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 16, 2010)

72 numbers picked so far and still not a winner. The odds are really improving for future guesses.


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 16, 2010)

# 9 for Thursday


----------



## epetrilli (Dec 16, 2010)

80 today


----------



## LindaL (Dec 16, 2010)

Remember...if the number was used by someone else, it is not usable again...


----------



## REO (Dec 16, 2010)

Don't worry ML, they're closing in on those lil beggers!


----------



## SHANA (Dec 16, 2010)

My thursday guess is number 125


----------



## ruffian (Dec 16, 2010)

How about 10?


----------



## picasso (Dec 16, 2010)

My guess for today is 36


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 16, 2010)

How about luck # 11


----------



## Katiean (Dec 16, 2010)

123?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2010)

ok... my guess is 104.


----------



## chandab (Dec 16, 2010)

I pick 34 for Thursday.


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 17, 2010)

since I am up I might as well play, my guess for Friday is 37


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2010)

Its not Friday quite yet here, but the board says it is, so I pick: 70 for Friday


----------



## REO (Dec 17, 2010)

Funny, your Friday guesses say 11:24 and 11:47 Central time. Must be how you have your forum settings clock set.





I bet those lil swimmies will get caught today!

Want to hear something funny? I asked my hubby to guess 1 number from 1 to 175 and BAM he guessed one!


----------



## terrid (Dec 17, 2010)

My guess for Friday is...98


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 17, 2010)

12:01 and I'm pickin 27 for Friday. Now I'm going to bed before my baby wakes up to eat again. Night all!


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 17, 2010)

143


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 17, 2010)

friday guess 65


----------



## Reble (Dec 17, 2010)

My guess for today is 20


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 17, 2010)

Friday guess - 64


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 17, 2010)

I pick #19 for Friday!


----------



## LindaL (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmmm.....162....???


----------



## SHANA (Dec 17, 2010)

My friday guess is number 105


----------



## Renee (Dec 17, 2010)

Number 15 for Friday


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, someone else picked the number I planned to pick for today, so I'll choose 28 for Friday.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 17, 2010)

For Friday.... 97


----------



## CKC (Dec 17, 2010)

My son helped me pick todays number. He picked 173.


----------



## sdust (Dec 17, 2010)

Here fishy, fishy, fishy.... number 29 please.


----------



## wrs (Dec 17, 2010)

For Fridays guess lets try #35.


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Dec 17, 2010)

Since Mickey gave me a bad number yesterday, I am taking Mouse's advice and he said to pick 31 for friday


----------



## sls (Dec 17, 2010)

My Friday guess is 165


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 17, 2010)

Friday #50


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 17, 2010)

_Still doing great as only 3 duplicate numbers so far - and we've had a lot of numbers posted - _

_ _

_Friday, 17th I'll take a stab at __*52 *__for my daily guess ........._

_ _


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 17, 2010)

106 for friday


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 17, 2010)

I will try lucky 55.


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2010)

REO said:


> Funny, your Friday guesses say 11:24 and 11:47 Central time. Must be how you have your forum settings clock set.


I have no idea how to set the forum clock or what time zone it might be set on (must be eastern), but it says: 12:24 and 12:47 on my computer with no time zone listed. Where would you go to adjust the forum clock? It would be nice if it were on my time zone, which is Mountain.

Thanks


----------



## epetrilli (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll try 54 today


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 17, 2010)

My guess for today FRIDAY!!!! is going to be the number 2


----------



## albahurst (Dec 17, 2010)

hmmmmmm......................68


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 17, 2010)

75 ???



:yes


----------



## ruffian (Dec 17, 2010)

40?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 17, 2010)

77 for Friday


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Dec 17, 2010)

My number today is 129


----------



## Fanch (Dec 17, 2010)

34 for friday


----------



## Reble (Dec 17, 2010)

So hard to believe No winners Yet..


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I guess I'll finish off the top fourty by choosing # 30 for Friday's guess.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 17, 2010)

ok here we go lets go for 49!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seashells (Dec 17, 2010)

69


----------



## Farina (Dec 17, 2010)

41 please


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2010)

This is wild... 90 please!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 17, 2010)

Robin, are you SURE you drew numbers?


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 17, 2010)

I'd like to guess # 11


----------



## REO (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry guys, I was up til 4 AM working and I have to sleep some time! I come here and check before anything else!

*ONE WAS CAUGHT!!!!!*








*WhiteTailMinis! With #52!*

Email me Marlene! [email protected]

Two more of those lil stinkers out there to catch!


----------



## justjinx (Dec 17, 2010)

47


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 17, 2010)

REO said:


> Sorry guys, I was up til 4 AM working and I have to sleep some time! I come here and check before anything else!
> 
> *ONE WAS CAUGHT!!!!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 17, 2010)

105


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 17, 2010)

146 for Friday



:wacko


----------



## Katiean (Dec 17, 2010)

166???


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 17, 2010)

54 please


----------



## twister (Dec 17, 2010)

45 please


----------



## Nuzzle (Dec 17, 2010)

For Friday I choose 118


----------



## picasso (Dec 17, 2010)

My guess for Friday is 43!!!!! Here fishy, fishy, fishy!! LOL


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Dec 17, 2010)

I'll say 56


----------



## LindaL (Dec 17, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken all the numbers 1-50 are used up...wow!


----------



## epetrilli (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll take 168 for Saturday please


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 18, 2010)

My Saturday guess is 94


----------



## albahurst (Dec 18, 2010)

hmmmmmm.............. 131


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2010)

WHOOP! Maple Hollow!!! You caught one!!

Email me at [email protected]

Still one more to be caught!


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2010)

This is my pet fish! Isn't he cute?


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 18, 2010)

171


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 18, 2010)

Saturday guess - 158


----------



## LindaL (Dec 18, 2010)

OK...142...


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 18, 2010)

51


----------



## SHANA (Dec 18, 2010)

My Saturday guess is number 136


----------



## Renee (Dec 18, 2010)

Saturday number 61


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 18, 2010)

my number for today got picked yesterday so doing it plus a hundred for saturday 169


----------



## wrs (Dec 18, 2010)

Saturdays guess #172.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 18, 2010)

For Saturday 167


----------



## sdust (Dec 18, 2010)

How about 85???


----------



## Farina (Dec 18, 2010)

for saturday: 160


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 18, 2010)

REO said:


> WHOOP! Maple Hollow!!! You caught one!!
> 
> Email me at [email protected]
> 
> Still one more to be caught!



OMG I cant believe it!!!! I never win anything LOL!!!



I just have to say this has been a ton of fun as well! Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 18, 2010)

My guess for saturday is going to be 140


----------



## Sterling (Dec 18, 2010)

109 for Saturday


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like this might be my last guess, only one prize left and not many numbers to choose from. Someone has to catch the last seahorse today






Saturday guess for me is # 164


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 18, 2010)

151 Saturday


----------



## Reble (Dec 18, 2010)

I am sure someone will be right today

So my guess is 124


----------



## Kira98 (Dec 18, 2010)

my saturday guess and idk if its been used already but im goin to guess - 83


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 18, 2010)

I'll bet that last sneaky fish gets caught today. My guess for Saturday is 121.


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 18, 2010)

REO said:


> Funny, your Friday guesses say 11:24 and 11:47 Central time. Must be how you have your forum settings clock set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It all depends what time zone you live in and what time zone someone is viewing it in. Post # 96 states they posted at 12:01 AM but at the "time posted" portion when I read it, the post states it was posted at 2:01AM because I live on the east coast. So yes, it is possible to post at midnight here and have someone think it is posted at 10pm due to what timezone where it is being read, LOL.

Anywho...., Saturday's guess for me, how about *132.*


----------



## BeeBopMini (Dec 18, 2010)

Lets see, how about # 3


----------



## CKC (Dec 18, 2010)

Hubby helped pick today. We are going with 71!


----------



## sls (Dec 18, 2010)

My Sat is 154


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 18, 2010)

159


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 18, 2010)

my guess is 128


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 18, 2010)

169 show me a seahorse


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2010)

Well... where can this little fishy be?? I'll go with 133.


----------



## Fanch (Dec 18, 2010)

57 for saturday!


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Dec 18, 2010)

My number today is 119.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 18, 2010)

Lucky 107!


----------



## chandab (Dec 18, 2010)

sat I pick 134


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow, less than 30 numbers left to be guessed. Bound to find that little fishy soon.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 18, 2010)

135 Here Fishy Fiishy!!!!


----------



## picasso (Dec 18, 2010)

Number 126 for Saturday.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 18, 2010)

Robin...?????? Did the fishies get away again...???



:unsure


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Dec 18, 2010)

I've lost track of numbers so I will pick 118 and hopefully it hasn't been picked


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 18, 2010)

Only 24 more numbers to go!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW


----------



## Nuzzle (Dec 18, 2010)

For Saturday I pick 117


----------



## Gini (Dec 18, 2010)

For Sat I pick 113


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, my Saturday guess is 153.


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Dec 18, 2010)

My guess for today is 79


----------



## terrid (Dec 18, 2010)

My guess for today is 157! (crossing fingers)


----------



## REO (Dec 18, 2010)

You guys have him cornered in a lil fish bowl now!





Many people guessed used numbers and wasted their guess. But he's still out there and WILL be caught any time now!


----------



## chandab (Dec 18, 2010)

Only around 20 numbers left to choose from...


----------



## Reble (Dec 19, 2010)

Hope I am correct Sunday 12:03 my number is 163


----------



## epetrilli (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll try 102 please


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 19, 2010)

Think you guys are a little early. It is Central time, you have to wait one more hour.


----------



## epetrilli (Dec 19, 2010)

Ooops sorry:-( when I'm on call at work overnight the only time I have is on the bottom of the screen I must be set wrong I'll have to check how to change that-


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL! Wonder how many of us are waiting for the strike of 12?


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 19, 2010)

93 please


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 19, 2010)

I will try 58 pleaase


----------



## mad for mini's (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow , I didn't think I'd get another chance. My pick for Sunday is # 139


----------



## wrs (Dec 19, 2010)

#130 for Sundays guess.


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Dec 19, 2010)

For Sunday, I will pick 67.


----------



## epetrilli (Dec 19, 2010)

Well on good faith I'm still here-lol so I'll try my 102 legitimately at 12 central-sorry again I really wasn't trying to be sneaky!!


----------



## DukeFleurPeek (Dec 19, 2010)

Good luck!




Fun game, hard to believe we are all still guessing.


----------



## Farina (Dec 19, 2010)

for sunday: 149 please


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 19, 2010)

trying 84 for Sunday.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm confused and need some help here. I posted at 10:56 Pacific time my time. So when can I post for Sunday Central time, can I now? I cant' sleep and want to post before I am up tomorrow morning err, Sunday late. Or is it Sunday now and are we going by Central time? Oy veh!


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 19, 2010)

rubyviewminis said:


> I'm confused and need some help here. I posted at 10:56 Pacific time my time. So when can I post for Sunday Central time, can I now? I cant' sleep and want to post before I am up tomorrow morning err, Sunday late. Or is it Sunday now and are we going by Central time? Oy veh!


I am guessing when it is past midnight in your timezone. My post states 1:44AM when I posted it here on th east coast, but when someone from a different timezone farther to the west, it will read an earlier time.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 19, 2010)

Carolyn it said your post is 10:59 pm so they all will show my timezone is that what you mean?


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2010)

The game goes by CENTRAL time, which is my time, so I can keep this all straight.

Rubyview you got your Saturday guess before midnight so you can guess for Sunday now!


----------



## sls (Dec 19, 2010)

My Sunday reply is 91


----------



## rubyviewminis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks Sunday guess is 66 please. Only 12 numbers left!


----------



## qtrrae (Dec 19, 2010)

Saturday guess - 78


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 19, 2010)

and my last guess for this month is ...92



I think there are only 9 numbers left. Boy, we sure brought it down to the wire this month.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 19, 2010)

I hope I haven't missed a number along the way...lol...as I count 10 numbers left...akkk...So, with that chance, my pick is

63





Deb told me there were only 7 numbers left, so I went back thru ALL 22 pages...



...and found the 2 numbers I had missed...LOL!!!


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 19, 2010)

59 for sunday for me singing here little fishy fishy got a tasty worm here for ya


----------



## SHANA (Dec 19, 2010)

I didn't think I would get another guess so my sunday number and last guess for this month is number 162


----------



## Farina (Dec 19, 2010)

There are only six numbers left... This game is really exciting.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 19, 2010)

160 for Sunday! I have totally lost track of my #'s


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 19, 2010)

ok my guess is 159


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Dec 19, 2010)

It's so hard to choose with only six numbers left! I will go with 120 and hope it's a lucky one!


----------



## sdust (Dec 19, 2010)

Casting my line .... number 79!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 19, 2010)

How about *137*???


----------



## CKC (Dec 19, 2010)

71 for me.


----------



## albahurst (Dec 19, 2010)

163


----------



## Roc Horse Mini (Dec 19, 2010)

How about 129?


----------



## albahurst (Dec 19, 2010)

My list of # shows only four more remaining!


----------



## picasso (Dec 19, 2010)

My last guess for the month is #73!!!! Boy, now we've made a game out of this one. Down to the wire.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 19, 2010)

138 ???


----------



## Reble (Dec 19, 2010)

4 left and I think Reo is waiting till they are all guest this time..

Good Luck everyone.. this was fun...


----------



## Farina (Dec 19, 2010)

...there are still three numbers left...


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 19, 2010)

82


----------



## LindaL (Dec 19, 2010)

2 more numbers...who will it be...??








Robin...??


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll take 86


----------



## ruffian (Dec 19, 2010)

53?


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 19, 2010)

ok Robin who caught the fishyyyyyy???????? No numbers left.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 19, 2010)

Who caught the fishy Robin???









I can't wait much longer. Please


----------



## Reble (Dec 19, 2010)

I still think there is 2 numbers still? I guess I am wrong..

Oh my those 2 numbers I had not marked off where mine.

too funny yes all have been picked

Ok Reo


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry, I had to sleep some time!





I had carefully gone through the whole thread last night and marked off all the used numbers and up until 4 AM when I went to bed, it had not been guessed.

But now it looks like it was taken after all.

NO, I don't play games on you guys. I take this serious and do my best, so sorry if you got upset with me





DANNIGIRL, you caught the last one! CONGRATS!





Email me! [email protected]


----------



## epetrilli (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't see how anyone could get upset Robin, you do so much for the forum and this game has been suck a kick for all of us!!! I know it keeps me alert when I work overnights and how much fun did we all have with this last round thanks for a great game I can't wait until next month!!!

And I'm with you on the working late gig so I'm glad you got some sleep!!!


----------



## albahurst (Dec 19, 2010)

Fun game, REO! Thanks for doing it


----------



## LindaL (Dec 19, 2010)

Robin!! I am SURE no one was upset with you!! We were all just ANXIOUS, because this is such a fun game!!



I get so caught up in it...almost an obsession...LOL!!


----------



## Deb O. (Dec 19, 2010)

Robin,

Can only echo those already posting between this game, the secret santa thread and just the countless good wishes you always have for everyone here not to mention all the work behind the scenes helping Mary Lou out. I don't see how anyone can be cross with you. I just want to thank you for all of that. It's always a pleasure to see your name attached to any post here on the forum. And I feel lucky that you count Linda and I as friends.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Dec 19, 2010)

I do not think anyone was upset with you. Like lindal said



> Robin!! I am SURE no one was upset with you!! We were all just ANXIOUS, because this is such a fun game!!
> 
> 
> 
> I get so caught up in it...almost an obsession...LOL!!


 SOOOO fun. Can't wait till next month!!!!!!!!! 
Edited to add now that we know who all the winners are, what number did your husband guess?? Just wondered??


----------



## dannigirl (Dec 19, 2010)

Woo hoo. Have been gone most of the day. I will be emailing you just as soon as I finish this message. Thanks for the game. Lots of fun.

Angie (Dannigirl)


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2010)

Hubby guessed 52


----------



## Carolyn R (Dec 19, 2010)

ahhh, just a little "poking fun" at one another. I don't think anyone was serious about being impatient, just making fun of ourselves and one another





Thanks for all you do! My kids see me with my number sheet and say, "UGGGG another contest?" LOL


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2010)

FUN is the name of the game! I'm glad you all enjoy it!


----------



## O So (Dec 19, 2010)

I didn't play this month because I won last month. So can I play next months? We only sit out for one month, right?

I love playing so I can't wait to be able to play again!!


----------



## sdust (Dec 19, 2010)

Robin, You take the hook, line and sinker.... and win or lose we have lots of FUN! Debbie


----------

